# Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?



## killer89 (30. März 2008)

*Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Moin moin, 

wie der Titel schon sagt brauche ich eine Entscheidungshilfe, welcher Kühler wohl besser ist, um meine CPU zu kühlen.
Ich habe einen AMD X2 4200+ (S939) und will natürlich auch noch ein wenig mehr aus ihm herausholen, als nur 2400 MHz. 
Welcher der beiden Kühler hat die bessere Kühlleistung und wie die beiden befestigt werden. Das Gewicht des Alpenföhns wäre auch interessant, ich habe es nicht herausgefunden.  
Zudem wären eventuelle Erfahrungen mit beiden Kühlern interessant  
Danke im Voraus 

MfG


----------



## y33H@ (30. März 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Der Alpenföhn Groß Clockner wiegt 720g (siehe PCGH 04/08).

cYa


----------



## Player007 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Würde dir den Xigmatek empfehlen, hab selber den S1283 mit dem normalen Lüfter und bin sehr zufrieden.
Der RS1283 hat einen besseren Lüfter als der S1283, sogar mit LEDs.
Die Qualität wurde außerdem verbessert, deshalb würde ich dir den empfehlen.Kannst aber auch den normalen Xigmatek nehmen, der kühlt ein wenig besser, ist aber auch lauter als das neuere Modell.

Gruß


----------



## killer89 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

@ y33H@
wird der Groß Clockner denn verschraubt auf meinem Sockel? Ich meine dann würde das ja gehen, aber dem normalen Retentionmodul würd ich das nicht zutrauen...

@ Player007 
Hast du in etwa eine Ahnung, wie viel Grad das ausmacht?


----------



## y33H@ (30. März 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

*@ y33H@*

Laut PCGH eine Mischung aus einer Art Push-Pins und einem Retention Kit, genaues weiß ich leider nicht.

cYa


----------



## patrock84 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Der Alpenföhn liefert einen Montagering mit. Dieser wird in die Löcher um den Sockel geklippt und durch eine Art Bolzen von oben spreizen sich auf der Rückseite die Haken, ähnliches Prinzip wie bei den Pushpins. An diesen Ring wird der Kühler eingehakt. Das kann man sich vorstellen wie die Montageklammer für den S754/939/940 oder AM2/AM2+ Sockel. Ist eine einfache Angelegenheit und benötigt keinen Mainboardausbau.

An deiner Stelle würde ich noch einen Moment warten, denn es gibt bald weitere Kühler die dem Groß Clockner sehr ähneln von SilenX, Aerocool und BGears.
Des Weiteren kommt in wenigen Wochen der Archilles von Xigmatek, quasi der Nachfolger vom RS/S1283, der S1284


----------



## killer89 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

hast du denn einen genaueren Termin?


----------



## patrock84 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Silenx: 3 Wochen
Aerocool: offen
BGears: offen
Xigmatek: gute Frage, auf der Internetseite ist er schon gelistet


----------



## Player007 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*



killer89 schrieb:


> @ Player007
> Hast du in etwa eine Ahnung, wie viel Grad das ausmacht?



Waren so max. 5 Grad weniger beim S1283, das aber auch nur bei hohen Temps, bei kleineren Prozzis ist der Unterschied kleiner

Gruß


----------



## killer89 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Also ich hab wie oben beschrieben den X2 4200+ und der is laut dem Prog. Coretemeter bei ca. 64° beim Niveau eines 4600+ bei Standard-Spannung und da geht noch mehr, das weiß ich , aber wie schätzt du die Temp ein?


----------



## bArrA (31. März 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Also mein x2 4200+ war ne zeit lang auch auf 64° jedoch mit 1.47V.
64° unter Default-Spannung find ich schon recht happig im anbetracht das du erst auf 2,4 Ghz bist. Da muss auf jedenfall ein neuer Kühler her bevor du irgendwas anderes machst. Beim X2 is glaub ich 67 ° die oberste Grenze. Mit meinem Hyper TX2 bin ich bei 1.47V bei 54°(jedoch mit extra Kühler). Bei 1.54V warns dann 60°... aber die benutzt nur zum benchen o.ä.
Fazit: ^^ Neuer Kühler, erst dann weiter übertaktet.

.: Ich kann dir auch noch den Hyper 212 nahe legen, mit welchem ich schon bei Freunden gute erfahrungen gemacht und auch recht billig zu haben is ~27-34.


----------



## killer89 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

hast du die auch mit Coretemeter gemessen? würd ich sonst mal machen, die sind meist höher als bei Everest etc.
Ach ja: Ich hab den Manchester nicht den Toledo (war doch das neuere Stepping oder?)


----------



## simons700 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Ich hab den HDT-S1283 meinen P4 550 mit 3,825Ghz kühlt er im idl auf 33C runter und unter lasst auf 46C. Ich hab den lüfter bei 1200rpm laufen und dank der Gummipuffer ist er sehr leise. 
Zum vergleich: mein p4 ging mit dem boxed(4000rpm ) auf 80C und mit dem freez7 auf 60C unter Lasst.

ach ja ich hab di pushies weggeschnitten und ihn mit schrauben befesstigt.


----------



## bArrA (31. März 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*



killer89 schrieb:


> hast du die auch mit Coretemeter gemessen? würd ich sonst mal machen, die sind meist höher als bei Everest etc.
> Ach ja: Ich hab den Manchester nicht den Toledo (war doch das neuere Stepping oder?)


Also ich les die Temps mit Coretemp aus ... denk die Stimmen einigermaßen.
Weis nich ob der Manchester der neuere ist, wusst nich mal das es für 939 Manchester gibt.


----------



## killer89 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Manchester is das alte Stepping, sry, falls ich mich falsch ausgedrückt hab 
Der Toledo soll bekanntlich mehr Reserven haben.

edit: also Coretemp und Coretemeter zeigen so ziemlich die gleichen Temps an...


----------



## bArrA (31. März 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*



killer89 schrieb:


> Manchester is das alte Stepping, sry, falls ich mich falsch ausgedrückt hab
> Der Toledo soll bekanntlich mehr Reserven haben.


Passt scho ... Also ich hab Toledo geht bei mir stabil bis 2845 ... und unter LUft bis 3045mhz(nich stabil) ... Temps sin wie oben gesagt seit dem Extra Lüfter im rahmen aber 64° halt ich doch für etwas zu hoch bei default-spannung. Da sollteste dir echt schnell nen neuen Kühler holen!!


----------



## killer89 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Hmmm und was ist vom kleineren Xigmatek zu halten? Dem mit dem 92er mein ich, der is ja nu auch n bissl leichter als der andere...
Sonst wirds wohl der große Xigmatek RedScorpion


----------



## bArrA (3. April 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Also wenn du den meinst: Xigmatek HDT-S963... würd ich sagen is ausreichend, mit dem sin aber keine Wundertemps zuerwarten, würd da eher zum RedScorpion oder zum HDT-Rs1283


----------



## killer89 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*



bArrA schrieb:


> Also wenn du den meinst: Xigmatek HDT-S963... würd ich sagen is ausreichend, mit dem sin aber keine Wundertemps zuerwarten, würd da eher zum RedScorpion oder zum HDT-Rs1283


RedScorpion und HDT-RS1283 sind das gleiche  der normale is der S  na gut, dann wirds wohl ne Nummer größer werden


----------



## bArrA (3. April 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*



killer89 schrieb:


> RedScorpion und HDT-RS1283 sind das gleiche  der normale is der S  na gut, dann wirds wohl ne Nummer größer werden



Hoppala ... schande über mich ^^


----------



## RioDio333111 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Hallo,

ich persönlich würde den Alpenföhn Groß Clockner vorziehen. Beide Kühler verwenden direkt aufliegende Heatpipes. Habe mal einige Nahaufnahmen der Kontaktfläche beider CPU-Kühler gesehen und die des Alpenföhn ist eindutig flacher geschliffen. Deswegen rate ich zum Alpenföhn.


----------



## killer89 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Stellt sich bloß die Frage der Befestigung...
Ich hab ein bisschen Angst, dass mir der Groß Clockner das Mainboard beschädigt, da er ja kein Leichtgewicht ist oder ist der Unterschied zum Redscorpion *(ca. 600g vs. ca. 750g) *dem Mainboard egal? 
Desweiteren frag ich mich wie man beide befestigt.... 
Ich habe nämlich gehört, dass der Xigmatek nur Richtung Graka auf meinem Sockel (zur Erinnerung: 939) befestigt werden kann und nicht im Lüftstrom... 
Wie ist das beim Groß Clockner?


----------



## killer89 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Hier nochmal ein Bild, wie ich mir die Kühlung vorstelle.
Laut Invain bläst bei ihm der CPU-Kühler (Xigmatek HDT-S1283) bei ihm von der Grafikkarte zum Netzteil, also nicht, wie ich mir das vorstelle  Ist das beim Groß Clockner anders (hat ja soweit ich weiß ne alternative Befestigung)? Oder beim neueren Xigmatek? (RS wie in der Überschrift)?


----------



## igoroff (14. April 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Ich glaube es ist bei beiden Kühlern möglich, die zum Netzteil oder zum hinteren Exhaust-Lüfter auszurichten.....wenn es aber keine Platzprobleme geben sollte, ist eine Ausrichtung in Richtung Exhaust Lüfter (wie im Bild beschrieben) effizienter, da der Lüfter vom CPU Kühler genau im Luftstrom der kühlen Luft, die von vorne angesaugt wird, liegt.


----------



## killer89 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

ganz meine Meinung, so hab ichs ja auch vor  nur hab ich mal mit Invain gesprochen und der hat den älteren Xigmatek (ohne R im Namen) und da die beiden ja baugleich aussehen, glaub ich nich, dass man den Xigmatek nach hinten ausrichten kann Invain hat den nämlich und meinte, dass er den Kühler nicht anders ausrichten kann  wie ist denn das jetzt mit dem Gewicht (siehe Post #22)


----------



## killer89 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Sind eigentlich beide Kühler für OC geeignet? 
*Außerdem:
Ich hab ein bisschen Angst, dass mir der Groß Clockner das Mainboard beschädigt, da er ja kein Leichtgewicht ist oder ist der Unterschied zum Redscorpion (ca. 600g vs. ca. 750g) dem Mainboard egal? *


----------



## Mr.Pyro (17. April 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Das Gewicht passt schon.  Mir ist noch kein Fall bekannt wo ohne grossartige Erschütterungen des Rechners durch den Kühler das Mainboard beschädigt wurde.
Sei nur bei Transport vorsichtig und lege den Rechner horizontal, dann geht das i.O.

mfg

Mr.Pyro


----------



## overk1ll (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Hi

Ich stand vor genau dem selben Problem! Für welchen der beiden soll ich mich nur entscheiden dachte ich mir....
Ich hab mich für den Groß Clockner entschieden und bin soo froh mit dem Ding!!!
Da ich in einem PC laden arbeite ist das schon mal sehr geil da du dir die dinger mal anschauen kannst..^^  Erst war ich gegen den Groß Clockner da ich der Halterung nicht traute aber die ist ganz ok! nun ja ich hab mir die grundflächen angeschaut und da muss ich sagen das die beim Alpenföhn glatter/ebenmäßiger war (was nicht heißen soll das Xigmatek keine guten Kühler baut.. kann ja ne einmaliger sache gewesen sein.) aber wie gesagt ich bin mit dem Ding sehr zufrieden hab beide getestet und würde ihn immer wieder dem Xigmatek-Kühler vorziehen! 

MfG
overk1ll


----------



## killer89 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Ich hab mir nu auch den Groß Clockner bestellt, der hoffentlich morgen ankommt  ich bin nämlich zufällig auf nen Vergleich gestoßen, wo die zwei Kühler sich nix gegeben haben, der Clockner war sogar manchmal besser ^^


----------



## altness (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

ich stelle mir auch die selbe frage, allerdings hab ich da noch ein dritten kühler im rennen und zwar den Zerotherm Nirvana hat jemand mit dem Kühler erfahrungen?
an sich scheint das einzige manko die lautstärke zu sein, das is mir aber nicht sooo wichtig.


----------



## overk1ll (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Ich persönlich würde mir nicht den Nirvana kaufen auch wenn ich keine erfahrungen mit dem Kühler habe aber er sieht so aus als ob man den Lüfter nicht wechsel kann und das find ich persönlich nicht soo toll... 
wie gesag ich bin mit dem Groß Clockner mehr als zu frieden


----------



## p1t (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Ich hab den Zerotherm Nirvana. Mit der Kühlleistung bin ich sehr zufrieden. Sieht auch einfach top aus, ist nur sehr anfällig für Fingerabdrücke  und die Lamellen links und rechts vom Lüfter verbiegen sich ziemlich leicht. 
Bei der Montage musst du ein bisschen aufpassen: Auf der Backplate ist eine Schutzfolie für die Isolierung. Ich habe gelesen das bei einigen Leuten die Isolierung beim Abziehen der Schutzfolie mit abgegangen ist und diese dies nicht bemerkten und dadurch beim einschalten des PCs das Mainboard durchgebrannt ist. Sonst kann ich den Kühler nur empfehlen!


----------



## killer89 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*



overk1ll schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mir nicht den Nirvana kaufen auch wenn ich keine erfahrungen mit dem Kühler habe aber er sieht so aus als ob man den Lüfter nicht wechsel kann und das find ich persönlich nicht soo toll...
> wie gesag ich bin mit dem Groß Clockner mehr als zu frieden


dito
außerdem wollt ich gerne nen Kühler mit HDT ^^
zudem sieht es beim Nirvana echt so aus, als wenn der Lüfter nicht wechselbar ist und 10 teurer isser auch noch


----------



## altness (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

doppelpost, bitte löschen..


----------



## altness (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

soweit ich weiß kommt aber der hdt ohne backplate, oder? denn die ist mir sehr wichtig.
leider ist es tatsächlich der fall, dass der lüfter nicht ohne weiteres auswechselbar ist, und unter 12V sogar gut vernehmbar ist...
allerdings ist der billigste xigmatek 31,55 und der billigste zerotherm 33,72 teuer. also soviel zu den 10


----------



## killer89 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

schonma drüber nachgedacht, dass preisvergleich nicht alle läden drin hat? ^^ ich hab mich auch nur auf caseking.de bezogen, da ich ohnehin noch n paar andere Teile braucht, die es leider nur da gibt... da kostet der alpenföhn 29,90, genauso wie der erste Xigmatek und der Nirvana kostet 39,90 ^^


----------



## killer89 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Soooo nach langer Umbauaktion hab ich nu den Alpenföhn im Rechner und nen HR-05 SLI/IFX und ich muss sagen: verdammt, ist der Rechner überhaupt an??? (Fast) Unhörbar, einfach nur geil  
Temps liefer ich nach


----------



## killer89 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

So, kleines Update
im Idle sind die Temperaturen nicht so der Hit... ca 33°C, aber nach einer Stunde Prime95 bin ich immer noch bei ca. 50°C auf beiden Kernen, wobei Abweichungen von ca. 2-3°C zwischen den Kernen wohl in Ordnung sind. Vor allem ist der Rechner lange nicht so laut, wie mitm alten Kühler  und da warn die 70°C locker erreichbar... nu muss ich mein Holzcase mit guter Durchlüftung nochma fertig bauen und dann wird ordentlich OC betrieben  *BTW: 110W TDP laut CoreTemp...*


----------



## Iceshard (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Bei hardwareluxx ist der gross clockner geflopt und kommt bei weitem nicht an den zerotherm und den xigmatek ran ...


----------



## killer89 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

allerdings sind die von dir genannten Kühler um einiges lauter als der Groß Clockner... u.a. deshalb is dieser jetzt auch bei mir im PC, abgesehen vom einfach genialen Namen  
und ich denke bei besserer Lüftung sollten die Temperaturen noch weiter sinken


----------



## altness (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

@killer89
haste deine cpu denn auch übertaktet?

@alle
hat irgendjemand gesehn wie der zerotherm gemoddet wurde, also lüfteraustauschmäßig?
ich denk mal, dass der mitm richtigen lüfter sogar noch mehr potential hat...


----------



## Iceshard (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Sollte kein Problem sein.
Der neue Luefter muss halt nur passen.
Der Standard luefter vom zerotherm ist unter last wirklich extrem laut.


----------



## killer89 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

ich hab meine CPU atm @ 4600+ anstatt 4200+ bei Standard VCore, will mich aber die Tage nochma dran machen mitm OC ^^ vllt bestell ich mir nochma bessere WLP, aber 20°C is schon n Unterschied zum Boxed ^^


----------



## Kreisverkehr (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*



killer89 schrieb:


> dito
> außerdem wollt ich gerne nen Kühler mit HDT ^^
> zudem sieht es beim Nirvana echt so aus, als wenn der Lüfter nicht wechselbar ist und 10 teurer isser auch noch



Ich hab ja auch den Nirvana. Mim Einbau hatte ich keinerlei Probleme, nur (gefühlte Einschätzung) ist beim LGA775 der Anpressdruck größer als beim SAM2+.
Der Lüfter ist leider nihct abnehmbar => basteln auf eigenes Risiko.

Die Kühlleistung ist auf jeden Fall wirklich gut, nur die Lautstärke is nich so der Brüller (=> wobei, brülllen eigentlich das richtige Wort dafür is...)

Zum Glück ist ein Poti beim Kühler dabei und so kannst du selbst den - für dich - optimalen Kompromiss  zwischen Kühlleistung und Lautstärke finden.

=> der Groß Clockner dürfte keine schlechte Wahl gewesen sein, obwohl ich einen Test glesen hab, wo der Xigmatek besser war.


----------



## killer89 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

joa, das kann wohl sein, dass der Xigmatek besser war/ ist, allerdings auch bei entsprechender Lautstärke..., der Alpenföhn hingegen ist fast unhörbar und bietet auch noch ne gute Kühlleistung, zumindest gegenüber dem Boxed  
Ich denke bei etwas besserer Lüftung und mit anderer WLP sollte diese noch n bissl besser sein


----------



## Iceshard (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Muss man halt wissen was man will - silent oder overclocken.
Ich will overclcoken und in der kategorie ist der cloeckner unter aller kanone .


----------



## killer89 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

naja... das kann man ja so auch nich sagen  der bringt auch seine Leistung und zum geringen OC reicht er auch... preislich zum leisen, aber teuren IFX schon eine Alternative, wie ich finde


----------



## killer89 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alpenföhn Groß Clockner oder Xigmatek HDT-RS1283?*

Sooo, nach 12 Stunden und 43 Minuten hab ich Prime95 wieder gestoppt, ich will ja auch noch zocken, bisher läuft mein X2 4200+ auf dem Niveau eines 5000+ (2640Mhz) bei max 62° C kann ich damit leben oder sollten es doch weniger ° sein?
Ach ja: welchen Test bei Prime sollte man eig. nehmen? Ich hab nun In-Place large FFTs genommen für maximale Hitze, ist das in Ordnung?


----------

